# [SOLVED] A file in my C drive called Panther



## CLSmith

Hi, I was wondering if anyone could help me figure out if a file I found on my C drive, that's labeled "Panther". It says its a form of windows, but I've never seen a windows down load look like this does. It looks like this $Windows~BT. I've tried to delete it, but it won't let me. I've tried going to administrator permissions & changing them & then trying to delete & nothing. I've rebooted my computer to factory settings & wiped everything out, still there. Please can someone tell me if this is a virus or a legit windows download. And if its a virus, how I can remove it off my laptop


----------



## gcavan

*Re: A file in my C drive called Panther*

*Windows.old* and *$Windows.~BT* contain files left over from when you most likely upgraded your operating system to a newer version of Windows. Those files will include user profiles, the *Program files* folder and others. If you have fully migrated your data from the old OS, go ahead and remove them.

From the Windows *Start* menu, navigate to *Accessories* >> *System Tools* 
Launch *Disk Cleanup* and allow it to scan your drives.
Click the button *Clean up system files* and allow the program to scan your drives again.
When complete, select *Previous Windows installation(s)* and *Temporary Windows Installation Files*
Click *OK* then *Delete*


----------



## CLSmith

*Re: A file in my C drive called Panther*

Thank you so; so very much gcavan!!!...you've been such a blessing to me for helping me out & by responding so fast to my post. I would've never figured this out on my own. You don't know how much I appreciate your help with this. I've been so scared to use my laptop for fear of not knowing if this was a virus I had or not. I feel like one thank you is not enough, so THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!


----------

